# Farmer's market visit



## medtran49 (Jan 12, 2019)

We went to this huge farmer's market in a city south of where we live. There are a lot of junk stalls, various ethnic clothing/other stuff, spice/tea stalls, plus a fresh fish stall, heritage pig/cow/goat cooperative stall that has gorgeous meat, lots of fruit/vege purveyors, restaurants, pretty much anything you could want. There are close to 400.vendors.

We came home with:


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 12, 2019)

Oh boy!! Are those oxtails? I'm curious about the cost per pound.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 12, 2019)

Yes, $10 and change, already in deep freeze and I'm pooped
  They are a bit more expensive than grocery, but everything we've bought from them has always been great.  We got lamb shanks the last time and they were best we ever had.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 12, 2019)

I forgot these, himalayan pink salt and truffled sea salt.  I thought I'd died and gone to heaven when he opened the bag.


----------

